# Opening Day.



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

I've seen two does and got busted by a 6pt. Just wondering how everyone else is doing.?.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TexasRigged (Feb 25, 2005)

Saw a couple bodies too far to make out buck or doe. Saw a yote also.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Shot a big Doe at 30 Yards this morning, I just got a New Crossbow and was itching to try it out, Unlucky for Her she didnt run off with the other 3 with Her. She made it 40 yards and piled up, LOVE My Muzzys


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

Fantastic. Just finished my grub now back to business.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Brothers saw some but we all came home empty handed.


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

LilSiman/Medina said:


> Brothers saw some but we all came home empty handed.


Im in the same boat. Its a long season. Guess theres always tomorrow.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

got 2 does down yesterday. i think one more and i am done for the year.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

where to start!me and my 11 yr old daughter saw a great sunrise. saw 5 including a nice ten point doin that hop thru the tall wheat.did an early bushytail hunt.got a couple and had 3 does walk and hang out 15 yrds.bow was in the van! kicked out more turkey on the way out and had lunch.portable grill provided chili,brats,coffee and warm bisquits!got on stand at one and had 27 turkey come thru.at 5:45 three doe came out.couldnt get a clear shot.they trotted off into the woods.i didnt know what spooked em.20 min later a symphony bellowed out that raised the hair on me and my daughters neck.after the second time...we got out.talking to the landowner the yote pack is around 15 strong.togeather!we left at dark and the kid was petrified!a long 400 yrd walk!chloe is a real trooper!now im t reating her poison ivy.all over her face.but she is ready to go out again!! she put in 6 hrs on stand yesterday.we got all season!!


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

Great job Chris. Im sure you'll have a third in no time.

Icingdeath, I'm so envious. My 12 year old daughter would rather go to the dentist then hunt with dad. Fortunately my 9 year old boy cant get enough. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Chris sure knows how to use that crossgun of his


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Took a nice doe today with the antlerless permit, then just missed by abut a foot hitting a young 6 point on the drive home.


----------



## FISH DINNER (Jul 23, 2010)

I had a 4 pointer walk five yards under the stand on Saturday only to come home after dark that night and find a monster staring down my 3d archery target in the middle of my front yard. Then I saw nothing on Sunday, but walked out to my detached garage this morning to go to work and walked within 10 yards of another nice shooter buck. I think I am just going to quit work and start hunting in the middle of my front yard. If you see a guy crawling around on the ground in a ghilie suit on a freshly manicured lawn with a PSE EVO clutched in his hands, just do me a favor and drive on by. Don't stop to ask any questions....


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

got the crap stung out of me trying to remove the yellow jacket nest from the shooting house porch(inside rolled up carpet runner)....got one trapped in my pants that nailed me at least 4 times before I could strip down to get him out....climbed another tree stand when I thought I took care of the bees ....but got nailed in the stomach up there went to the cabin stripped all the way down and found one more bee.....done for the weekend.....darn those thing hurt....swelled up pretty good on the back of my leg and stomach....now I need to get rid of the wasp nest inside the shooting house
round 2....... will be this coming weekend with bee removal


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

i got out opening moring in the same stand i put a doe down last year on opening morning....and once again it didnt dissapoint. it was a slow morning and was starting to think i would be walking back to the truck for lunch with nothing when a nice doe come from a trail right behind me. i caught movement and first seen her at 10 yards. she came in about 5 yards and started getting a little skiddish...i think she might have been picking up my scent on the trail i walked in on. so seeing that i wasnt going to let her bust and take off so i put the two blade Rage on her and after a big leg kick and a 30 yard stumble through the dry creek bed she had enough and piled up. definitely a nice start to the season.


----------



## javacoder (Jul 13, 2011)

My son-in-law took a nice doe Saturday morning so my day ended early as he was too excited to wait for the morning hunt to end. I had a bunch of deer under my stand before it was light enough to see or shoot. I'm guessing that it was the same group of does that walked under my son-in-law's stand about 75 yards away. It was a GREAT day to be in the woods!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Opening morning, I didn't see a thing. Went out Sunday afternoon and it was slow. Around 7 I had three does 60 yard off in a field, they were very slowly heading in my direction, but I believe they could smell me. They kept looking in my direction and never came any closer. Oh well, I had a good time and was happy to see anything with the full moon. I had a good weekend none the less.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey ironman172 
I had a yellow jacket problem this summer. I just used some Sevin (the dust) on the entrance. Being a dust they drag it into the hive as they come and go. Problem solved in 24 hours.


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

I love all the posts! Keep them coming. 

Great tip crappiedude. Ill get some use out of that one too.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

